# Cast Pro Series rods



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FYI,

There is a price increase coming on the CPS rods. I've held the line for three years as manufacturing and component costs have increased. I have also learned (thanks to a friendly IRS audit) that there is a 10.00 per rod excise tax that has to be paid.

The current prices will hold until my new website is up and running, which is coming soon.

Sorry for the increase, but the cost of doing business is rising.

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

no one expects you to go in the hole ... still a bargan ... how long before the 10' casting version comes out


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

surfchunker said:


> no one expects you to go in the hole ... still a bargan ... how long before the 10' casting version comes out


3-4 weeks... 

I think it will be a hit. Perfect match to a 555 Akios.

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm still flip flopping between it and the 11' 2-5 in casting and I will be putting a 6500 chrome rocket on which ever one I do get ... it will be strictly a 4 oz and a big sand flea setup


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

surfchunker said:


> I'm still flip flopping between it and the 11' 2-5 in casting and I will be putting a 6500 chrome rocket on which ever one I do get ... it will be strictly a 4 oz and a big sand flea setup


Either will work but I'd go with the 11' 2-5 for 4oz and big fleas.

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I do have another 10' er setup and can use it then when that rod breaks I can get the 10 CCP for it ... lol ... be expecting an order then this weekend


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Its almost like they are on Sale. How can I resist


----------

